# Painful Lump on groin? Freaking out.



## Rachyroux

Hi guys, 
I've felt a soreness on the skin when I touch the area near my groin, 
then felt a tiny bump. 

So I thought I'd leave it a few days and see how it goes.
Well now the lump is alot bigger, and there is a lot of pain around that area even when I don't touch it.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any idea what it could be, or if anyone else has had this?

I'll be going to the doc tommorow afternoon, but my mind is all over the place.!
I'm a worrier anyway but it's really painful now, and at some points the pain is down my legs.
xxxx


----------



## Helly

Sounds like a boil. Happens when you're run down, like in pregnancy. Gross I know but if you squeeze it what happens?


----------



## Rachyroux

Helly said:


> Sounds like a boil. Happens when you're run down, like in pregnancy. Gross I know but if you squeeze it what happens?

It's under the skin, sorry should've mentioned that, Like a hard lump under the skin and it's quite painful. :/ xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

& now i'd like to add, the leg with the lump on I now can't walk on, it's too painful and seems like it can't hold me up. If i move my foot it sends horrible pain up my leg :(! What's going on? I think a trip to casualty tonight seeing as I can't walk.. I have no money for a bus and my boyfriend is in work til 6..
bleh. x


----------



## lady_t_0

Could it be your gland I know mine was up once it was quite big under the skin and really hurt went down on about a week I think


----------



## My4thmiracle

I get boils quite regularly I even name them terrence now. They never burst, just flare up and go again after a few weeks, very tender and almost the same size as a testicle sometimes. 

They don't affect my walking but then yours could be more to the bikini line area where I would imagine it would hurt to walk as the swelling is deep.


----------



## laila 44

I think you may have an ingrown hair or a blocked follicle that can cause an abcess. It is very important to be seen as these things usually cause infection and need immediate antibiotics. Go to the Dr. ASAP, I had a very similar situation years ago and it turned out to be exaclty that. GL xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks guys.. I'll be going to a&e at 6 o clock when my boyfriend comes home from work as now i can't walk on my leg and i'm stuck alone in his house. Even if i move my foot it sends a pain up the back of my leg.. Could be an infection. Now I'm Dreading to think of when I need a pee how the hell I'll get up the stairs. But thanks for your help guys, I'm panicing a bit xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

My4thmiracle said:


> I get boils quite regularly I even name them terrence now. They never burst, just flare up and go again after a few weeks, very tender and almost the same size as a testicle sometimes.
> 
> They don't affect my walking but then yours could be more to the bikini line area where I would imagine it would hurt to walk as the swelling is deep.

Yeah it's pretty much on my bikini line area, it's been there a while but now its big, and more painful, and i'm getting general internal pain around that area , I'm worried if it's something to do with my polycystic ovary syndrome? everythings running through my head. xx


----------



## Elli21

Firstly hun, try to calm down.
Worrying makes everything worse!

Is your leg in any way swollen?

I was going to say gland also, but its a little strange that you cant walk on it.
I have one under my arm, right in my arm pit and it hurts like mad!


----------



## Rachyroux

Elli21 said:


> Firstly hun, try to calm down.
> Worrying makes everything worse!
> 
> Is your leg in any way swollen?
> 
> I was going to say gland also, but its a little strange that you cant walk on it.
> I have one under my arm, right in my arm pit and it hurts like mad!

I know I'm terrible for worrying, i'm hopping to the kitchen to make some toast and a cup of tea, feel a bit shaky but that happens when I don't eat alot.
It's not swolen that I can see but it's still painful. & Never had it before. 
xxx


----------



## lynys

If it is on your labia, or alongside it, it is probably a Bartholin's gland cyst. Very, very common. 

Best thing to do is soak it in hot water (if you have a sitz bath this is best, but climb in the tub if you have to; just not deep water. Add epsom salts and soak it. The idea is to get it to burst if it is abcess. 

I have had two of them now, one required surgery to open up as it was the size of a golf ball and would not burst. Doctor was trying to squeeze it open, but no avail. 

The last one I had burst when I applied pressure to it, and healed fine. 

I figure I am going to end being one of the lucky ones who has them all the time. :(

Good luck. If you can get it broken, just go ahead with your normal appointment tomorrow. They won't give you anything as it will already clear out any infection. Just keep soaking it for a few days, a couple times daily.


----------



## Helly

Possibly an absess then similar to a boil. Either way pain is a good sign, it might need draining but it should go on it's own x


----------



## Elli21

I worry too hun, i completely understand. :hugs: 
xx


----------



## Helly

Definitely go to a and e if you can't put wait on hon x


----------



## Rachyroux

lynys said:


> If it is on your labia, or alongside it, it is probably a Bartholin's gland cyst. Very, very common.
> 
> Best thing to do is soak it in hot water (if you have a sitz bath this is best, but climb in the tub if you have to; just not deep water. Add epsom salts and soak it. The idea is to get it to burst if it is abcess.
> 
> I have had two of them now, one required surgery to open up as it was the size of a golf ball and would not burst. Doctor was trying to squeeze it open, but no avail.
> 
> The last one I had burst when I applied pressure to it, and healed fine.
> 
> I figure I am going to end being one of the lucky ones who has them all the time. :(
> 
> Good luck. If you can get it broken, just go ahead with your normal appointment tomorrow. They won't give you anything as it will already clear out any infection. Just keep soaking it for a few days, a couple times daily.

Ouch sounds nasty :(
It's more at the top of my bikini line, and now the pain feels internal aswell so I think I'll go get checked out tonight at A&E if i still can't walk or the pains don't stop.
Thankyou for the advice :) xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Helly said:


> Definitely go to a and e if you can't put wait on hon x

Yeah I think I'm going to have to. Can't hop around forever. :nope:
and the pain i'm getting where the cyst is but internally is quite bad too. think it definately needs checking out. xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Elli21 said:


> I worry too hun, i completely understand. :hugs:
> xx

:hugs:
we all do  And especially when there's a little life inside you. I've turned into miss paranoia, googling anything and everything, but this is really painful and I think I need it checked tonight. As it seems to be getting worse. xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Right girlies just an update.
Went to the gp, she said I had a few swollen glands on my groin/bikini line and also what could be a small hernia.
She took a urine sample which was cloudy? and sent that off for testing.
She told me if I start feeling worse to go to a&e.
And within 2 hours of that I had unbelievable cramping pain on the side of the lumps but internally.
So I waited 3 hours to be told by a consultant that he could not feel any lumps but those lumps tend to appear and disappear, so to come back when the lump was up. And that I could have a water infection. 

So the cramping pain has gone today, (thankgod.) so I'm a bit more relaxed!

Just awaiting the urine results for now. xxx


----------



## andbabymakes3

I was just going to say could it be a hernia? My friend had one throughout her pregnancy and it sounds similar to what you described. 

Poor you, try to rest and don't worry yourself too much xx


----------



## Rachyroux

andbabymakes3 said:


> I was just going to say could it be a hernia? My friend had one throughout her pregnancy and it sounds similar to what you described.
> 
> Poor you, try to rest and don't worry yourself too much xx

Thankyou hun, I will try. They told me not to worry unless it raises up again to just take it easy. Have a sick note that lasts two weeks so I shall be taking it easy. They also think there's a water infection so waiting on the results of that too. Could be alot worse. Just looking forward to my 20week Scan on wednesday now. Can't come quick enough, quite nervous though. xx


----------

